# Wild Pigeon found



## redhots77 (Dec 22, 2009)

Well this morning i was on a walk and i saw a pigeon on my walk i got close to it and it attempted to fly.Then it fell over i caught it gave it a human cerial full of seeds and granola.Gave it water .Now the box its in is somewhat small and the bird has no space to room and i cant let it roam around cause i have dogs. i need advice on how to take care of it... plz help....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

How old is the pigeon? Does it still have a bit of yellow fluff on it, or is it an adult? Is it injured?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Post a pic, please. 

Try to find a box where he can at least over around a little bit, even if the box is only one foot square or something.

Line the box bottom with a towel; and then paper towels over the towel.

Keep her warm, either an electric blanket, set on low, under the towel. of just a nice, warm room.

....& make sure the dog cannot in any way access that box.

1) Is he/she alert and curious ? Eyes open ?

2) Does he seem lethargic and still ? Eyes closed or sleepy ?

3) Are her feathers fluffed up so she looks "puffy" ?

4) Any signs if injury ...cuts, scrapes, blood, scabs, scratches, abrasions ?

5) Is he eating ?

....let's start there. 

Thanks for saving her/him !....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Redhots77 and thank you for helping this pigeon. Where are you located? We may have a member nearby who can assist.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Redhots77, thank you for helping this bird.
If he can't fly, that means either he is injured or sick, in any case there is some problem. Best option will be if you can take him to the Vet. Most of the Vet's will check pigeon if you say that it is yours or you intend to keep him. Some of them will refuse and some will suggest to put him down (please don't allow that).
If Vet is not an option then:
1. Post where are you situated.
2. Keep him warm.
3. Give him water and seeds mix (check if he is drinking/eating sometimes they just peck without swallowing)
4. If he is not eating you need to hand feed him. (les us know to help you with info how)
5. Check him for injuries, liaisons, smell, open his beak and check inside color/anything strange.
6. Check his poop (is it diarrhea, hard, waterry)
7. Post some pictures of him and his poop (we may be able to see something that will give us a clue what is wrong)

If you are inexperienced with pigeons just for you to know that they are fairly tame and their diseases are not dangerous for humans and dogs. Wash your hands after handling him as basic hygiene.


----------

